# Eheim Substrat Pro and Hose questions



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I just have a few questions about some Eheim stuff. I've decided that I don't want to use carbon in my Tetratec external filters and I am going to switch to using Eheim Substrat Pro. I've bought a 2 litre box. How often does this media need to be replaced?

My second question is regarding Eheim hose/tubing. I've decided to switch to the green hose as the Tetratec clear hose obviously shows up a lot of dirt and the green hose will obviously hide this a lot better. Am I right in thinking that the 16/22mm Eheim hose is what I need?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Carbon is used for a different purpose than the Substrat Pro so I'm not quite sure why you have decided not to use carbon.

The Eheim Substrat Pro should last indefinitely as long as it is kept clean. I would recommend having all your mechanical media before it.

I don't know what size clear hose the Tetratec filter has, so I cannot comment on that.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm swapping the carbon for substrat pro as the carbon quickly becomes inactive and as my tank is heavily stocked I needed a long lasting filter media. Buying carbon every month is going to cost a lot too.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

but since carbon and substrat serve two completely different functions, it doesn't make sense for you to say you're switching one for the other, carbon absorbs chemicals, which is why it needs o be replaced often. substrat is a bio media that should never be replaced. so you're really giving up an carbon and bulking up your biomedia.

are you looking for something with a similar function of carbon, or are you looking for more bio media?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

^^that's exactly what I was trying to say but you said it much better :wink: .

I understand that carbon needs to be replaced frequently because of the job it does. The Substrat Pro will give you more bio media in the space that was previously occupied by the carbon. But if you already have gravel, rocks, sand, etc in your tank, your good bacteria has already found a home.

If your tank is heavily stocked, you will need to keep up with (maybe) more frequent water changes than what you are already doing.

Is the tank in question the one in your signature? Is the Tetratec canister filter the only one on the tank? What model is it? I don't know how many or what type of fish you have, so these answers would be helpful.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

if you're looking for something with a similar function as carbon, look into Seachem Purigen


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I have two Tetratec EX1200 filters, 1200 lph, 12 litre volume for each. This is my tank and stocklist -

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/disp ... roup=owner

My choice of not using a carbon was a simple one, I'm don't want to use it. :lol: I wasn't suggesting I wanted an alternative media to do it's job. I used Substrat Pro in a Eheim Classic 2213 for my 30 gallon and it was very effective as a biological media -

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/disp ... roup=owner

I never changed the Substrat Pro I just rinsed it in tank water every month. My question was how often I would need to change it, as I wasn't sure, which you have answered for me. The other point I was making was that using carbon would mean me having to shell out every month for media which wasn't effective in terms of how I wanted to filter my aquarium and long term would be far more costly. I do a weekly water change on my tank of 30%. I do a large 50% water change every month when I clean the external filters as I have to replace the fine filter floss anyway.

In regard to the hose question I believe the Tetratec hose is 15-17mm I think, so will the 16-22mm Eheim hose be okay?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking at the Tetra website for your filter model, the hose ID for your filter is listed as 15,3mm which I guess is 15mm. I don't quite understand the commas used in the measurements though. 
The Eheim 16-22mm SHOULD fit on your adapter barbs but I don't think the filter nuts will secure the Eheim tubing because the Tetratec tubing looks like a thinner wall tubing then the Eheim.

You could always just use hose clamps to secure the Eheim tubing. Just be sure not to over tighten them and crack the plastic adapters.

Sorry I couldn't give you a better answer as I have no experience with your filter model.

BTW, I don't use carbon but do keep some on hand just in case I need it.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

In the lower trays of the TetraTec (and C-Series) filters, Eheim Ehfilav will work better than Substrate Pro. Substrate Pro would do better in the top tray(s).

Ehfilav is an excellent biomedia while also making an outstanding mechanical screen, protecting your more fragile biomedia in the upper trays.

In my C-Series filters, I use the stock sponges in the bottom tray, Ehfilav in the next tray, and then fully populate the next one or two trays (depending on the filter model) with biomedia such as Reefresh H20 biospheres, Eheim Substrate Pro, or SeaChem Matrix.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

kmuda said:


> In the lower trays of the TetraTec (and C-Series) filters, Eheim Ehfilav will work better than Substrate Pro. Substrate Pro would do better in the top tray(s).
> 
> Ehfilav is an excellent biomedia while also making an outstanding mechanical screen, protecting your more fragile biomedia in the upper trays.
> 
> In my C-Series filters, I use the stock sponges in the bottom tray, Ehfilav in the next tray, and then fully populate the next one or two trays (depending on the filter model) with biomedia such as Reefresh H20 biospheres, Eheim Substrate Pro, or SeaChem Matrix.


Deeda and kmuda thanks for your replies. In regard to the hose I might just have to stick with the Tetratec hose then, don't want any lose fits as that would mean leaks.

I was considering Ehfilav, I could get a big box for a good price from the same place I purchased my Substrat Pro. I was going to place the Substrat Pro in the top tray so it would be a straight swap with the carbon. Obviously I purchased some media bags for the Substrat Pro. I may still use the Ehfilav as I could use it in place of the bio balls or ceramic rings in the lower trays as you have suggested.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Another suggestion.....

I am not sure about the TetraTec hose. I am very familiar with the C-Series hose. Since they are supposedly the same filter, let's assume the hoses are the same.

The C-Series hose is very thick, thicker even than an Eheim hose. In fact, it could be considered too thick as it is very heavy. As a result, it can pull on the filter valve block and cause problems down the road. So either cut the hose the perfect length so that there is no slack that results in the pulling of the valve block or find a way to secure the hoses in the correct position. I used regular ole zip ties to fasten the hoses a column of the tank stand so that they are in perfect position.... connecting to the valve blocks without pulling left, right, or down.

Sounds complicated, when you start connecting things up you'll see what I mean. Just watch the valve block as you connect the hoses. If you connect a hose and the valve block is pulled left, right, up, or down (you'll see what I mean), don't accept it. Adjust as necessary.

I too replaced all the stock biomedia. The filters, themselves, are great. Aside from the lower tray sponges, the media they ship with can be improved upon.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

> The C-Series hose is very thick, thicker even than an Eheim hose. In fact, it could be considered too thick as it is very heavy.


Yeah it was very difficult to cut. Again thanks for your advice on the hose. I will look into using the Ehfilav rather than the ceramic media, swapping this may be the same as swapping the carbon for Substrat Pro as the Ehfilav may work out cheaper than the Tetratec media long term and may be more effective.


----------

